# BBC News Business



## dewdrop (25 Nov 2010)

With the mountains of comment on our financial woes i find the above web site has the clearest reports on all the issues at least to a lay person like myself.


----------



## jpd (25 Nov 2010)

I agree that the reporting is clear, but I find that they do not always take a neutral stance - there seems to be a definite "Euro is bad, sterling is good" feeling behind the lines.


----------



## Troy McClure (25 Nov 2010)

jpd said:


> I agree that the reporting is clear, but I find that they do not always take a neutral stance - there seems to be a definite "Euro is bad, sterling is good" feeling behind the lines.


 
Thats an undertone which the brits, bless 'em, cant help..

The real issue is the fact the British banks have their backsides exposed to the Irish banking system more than they are letting on. Not to mention we are a major trading partner. It's the banks thats causing all of the 'help thy neighbour' speeches. They care about as much for us as the EU at the moment. Actually I would say they, like the EU, have utter contempt for us. Their Banks have huge exposure and their banks exposed means the country is exposed.
I cant imagine whats really been said behind closed doors. If we were to truely have our own countries interest at heart, without been told what we should be doing by others, we probably should default... In the interest of our children. The current solution tries to save ourselves at our childrens (and their childrens) expense.


----------



## tiger (25 Nov 2010)

The bbc aren't too bad but other sites like the telegraph.co.uk definitely have an anti-euro stance.  Having said that, the problem is now a bigger one than "aren't we lucky we didn't join the euro"


----------



## Tentman (26 Nov 2010)

I dont know why the Brits should be worried at all. They can borrow their £8bn at 1.5 to 2% and lend it to Ireland at 5 to 6%. No cost to the Brit taxpayer and a tidy profit for the Brit Gov. Could only happen to Ireland


----------



## JoeRoberts (26 Nov 2010)

ah yes, but will we repay them ?


----------

